# My first thread



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

:whoo:

I am new to the forum but am anxious to scour the threads for useful information. I plan to become an active member soon.

Dr. Mark


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DrMark said:


> :whoo:
> 
> I am new to the forum but am anxious to scour the threads for useful information. I plan to become an active member soon.
> 
> Dr. Mark


Welcome to the forum DrMark. There's loads of useful information to be had so don't be afraid to ask. I'm sure we have all asked what seem to us to be some pretty dumb question, but please ask them we don't bite. And you never know we all might learn something along the way


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Dr Mark! I feel there's plenty of useful advice or stories on this board with the search engine to the right also there's another spot here for frequently asked questions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/118337-useful-links-philippines.html


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Welcome*



DrMark said:


> :whoo:
> 
> I am new to the forum but am anxious to scour the threads for useful information. I plan to become an active member soon.
> 
> Dr. Mark


Welcome to the Boards DrMark. Lots of very helpful information is located on these boards.


----------

